# Long term RAI effects?



## momof5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey everyone, it's been a while since I've posted, though I've been lurking. In the past few days I've had some burning and soreness on the front of my neck, on the right side, just above my incision sight. I Had RAI, 100 mci, at the end of June 2012, so it's been 7 months. I'm wondering if this is a delayed effect from the RAI? I had delayed salivary gland swelling 3 months after and had some right before this started. Any ideas? Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## pamelaAM (Feb 15, 2013)

I had my RAI 10 years ago but at 3 months out I all of a sudden had weird taste sensations - regular water tasted like ocean water, very salty and I couldn't drink it at all. Then my salivary glands stopped producing the regular levels of saliva. After about two months my taste returned to normal but the saliva production never did. The doctor said that she had only seen this once before and it is not reversable.


----------



## Hopeforcure (Feb 14, 2013)

pamelaAM said:


> I had my RAI 10 years ago but at 3 months out I all of a sudden had weird taste sensations - regular water tasted like ocean water, very salty and I couldn't drink it at all. Then my salivary glands stopped producing the regular levels of saliva. After about two months my taste returned to normal but the saliva production never did. The doctor said that she had only seen this once before and it is not reversable.


Hi,
I am due for RAI in three weeks. Had completion surgery June 2013. Endo suggests 35 mc RAI. I am concerned though about salivary problems. Can you please let me know how life altering your symptoms are, and what if any reliefs there are? Also what dose did you have? If anyone else could weigh in on these questions, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------

